# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools >  ادغام Dojo و MooTools

## امیـرحسین

سلام

طبق آخرین پست وبلاگ MooTools در این تاریخ، گفته شده که فریم ورک MooTools و Dojo قراره با هم ادغام بشند و تبدیل به فریم ورک جدید به نام *MooJo* بشند.

این کار بخاطر امکانات خوب فریم ورک Dojo و قابلیتهای ارث بری خوب در MooTools انجام میشه و قراره فریم ورک جدید، خصوصیات خوب هر دو رو داشته باشه.
گفته شده که MooTools همیشه رایگان بوده و فریم ورک جدید هم رایگان خواهد بود ولی برای دسترسی به بخش آموزشها باید یک کمک مالی زوری در حد 25 دلار انجام بشه. شیوه برطرف کردن مشکلات و باگها تغییر کرده. تیم MooTools تا حالا بصورت رایگان فریم ورک رو پشتیبانی میکردند ولی برای سیستم جدید، شیوه رفع اشکال و گزارش باگ تغییر کرده. برای رفع یک باگ یا باید تعداد خیلی زیادی کاربر اون باگ رو تایید کنند یا باید یه پول زیادی پرداخت کنیم تا به عنوان یه پروژه بررسی بشه.

MooTools توابع و افکتهای خوبی داره و Dojo ابزارهای زیاد. قراره فریم ورک جدید شامل افکتهای MooTools و ابزارهای Dojo باشه. بخش More در MooTools با Widgetهای Dojo عوض میشه تا در زمان تیم توسعه دهنده صرفه جویی بیشتری صورت بگیره. هسته فعلی هر دو فریم ورک دیگه قابل استفاده نخواهد بود و برای اینکه بخواییم اسکریپتهامون رو با فریم ورک جدید هماهنگ کنیم، باید یک حمایت مالی زوری داشته باشیم. اگر پیشنهاد یا نظری در این باره داشته باشیم، می تونیم آزادانه با MooTools تماس بگیریم که اون هنوز شامل سیستم حمایت مالی زوری نشده.

این دروغ آوریل MooTools بود! به گفته نویسنده پست: ما Dojo رو دوست داریم ولی نه اینقدر زیاد!

منبع

----------

